# Beretta 92A1 vs FNH FNS9 or Jericho 941



## asmith352 (Jun 12, 2015)

I was able to test shoot a Baretta 92A1 today and all I can say is WOW! It was amazing. I recently sold a taurus slim and there is no comparison whatsoever. 
Today I went back and forth between the Baretta 92A1 and FNH FNS 9. They both felt very comfortable to hold and shoot. 

The FNH was much lighter compared to the all metal Baretta, and the FNH surprisingly was more accurate in my novice hands. The Baretta just felt so much nicer in the hands but did seem to get just a bit heavy after awhile. Im sure that would change with practice and getting use to the weight. 

I would have to do some more shooting with each to pick one over the other. I think I would be leaning towards the baretta cause it just felt like a hand crafted piece of marvelously sculpted metal. The FNH was lighter and felt somewhat more plastic like, but could be more practical for edc. 

My dilemma now is that I have a Jericho 941 Poly on order, and am hoping it lives up to the expectations the Baretta and FNH have left with me today. Ill post back after I can test shoot all 3, which hopefully will be next week sometime. 

I would love to hear any feedback others may have on any of these guns.


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

I have only shot the 92A1, along with my Springfield XD Service and Sig SP2022. The 92A1 has a different sight picture (12 o'clock hold) than the other two (6 o'clock hold). I don't like the shift in sight picture so I am getting a taller rear sight installed.


----------

